# Replacing Instrument panel



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

So I have a few issues with my instrument panel and am considering getting a replacement, is the mileage stored in it or somewhere else? Just want to make sure if I get the replacement it has accurate mileage on it.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I have an 06 and had to the mileage programmed in the new cluster when mine was replaced.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> I have an 06 and had to the mileage programmed in the new cluster when mine was replaced.


Thanks


----------

